# U.S. Paramedic to British Columbia Canada



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
I saw a few posts about Canada to U.S. and vice versa, but the ones specific to Vancouver and BC were a little dated. Hoping to gain some info on how hard it is to get a job, the visa process, and reciprocity.  Looking forward to some feedback, pointers, lessons learned, rumors, whatever you got. Thanks

1. Any U.S. Paramedics moved to BC and worked as paramedics?

2. I found this page helpful but there is no U.S. specific stuff on it, which is funny considering we share a border http://internationalparamedics.com/

3. I contacted Vancouver EMS ( *BCEHS* ) and recruiting is not a priority right now (which I think is across the board because of COVID but hopefully changing soon)

4. I went through the Canada Immigration Visa website and took the screening test, said I probably qualify for  "express entry" but I saw nothing special for paramedics as a job.

5. I  looked over the paramedic reciprocity stuff. There are a few things that are different but I'm hoping my bachelor's  in paramedicine will help close the gaps in the EMS to Canada education differences for ACP / CCP reciprocity.

6. My significant other maybe getting a student visa there and going to grad school. Not sure if thats an auto in for me visa wise. Its unclear from the immigration website


----------

